# Suggest a route across Spain please



## Clunegapyears (Sep 30, 2016)

Our migration south is much delayed - new rescue dog needing a pet passport and then the decision was made on a toss of a coin whether we would get a new motorhome!!!  Heads it was.  We pick it up on 21.10 and tunnel booked for 22.10 ... We have every confidence in the dealer's thorough testing as no time for us to road test in the UK.

We will now only have 4 weeks from Bordeaux area (meeting up with family) to get down to the Algarve (Aged P's following us down there too).  Originally we'd planned to pretty much go round the north coast of Spain and then down Portugal, but we would now have to rush it ... No point racing past places, we prefer to ooze.

Current thinking is to go across the middle of Spain (colder) or even along the south coast (further) ... What route would you recommend?  Which places would be a must see?  I know about the Moorish cities ...


----------



## Deleted user 48797 (Sep 30, 2016)

Err... No quick answer to this question but we use Michelin route planner and maps, traffic news, weather forecast, restaurants and hotel booking (make sure you tick the correct boxes) and a copy of the Rough Guide to Spain to plan our routes.
Good luck with the new van.
Bd..


----------



## Aikidoamigo (Oct 10, 2016)

Having done a lot of digging around myself, seems the favoured route is to cross the border close to Bairitz and then come through the middle of Spain.... Not to use the med side to cross the border due to weather / road conditions.


----------



## nomad-col (Oct 10, 2016)

Hi, I'm not sure of your preferences but if I was heading for the Algarve I would cross into Spain at Irun (Biarritz) and use the toll motorway until the N1 turn for Vittoria Gastez and follow it through to Burgos then the Tollfree A62v to Valladolid and Salamanca then the A66 to Caceres and the Ex100 to Badajos then its your choice of where you want to reach the Algarve.
Have a safe journey
Colin


----------



## Pauljenny (Oct 10, 2016)

nomad-col said:


> Hi, I'm not sure of your preferences but if I was heading for the Algarve I would cross into Spain at Irun (Biarritz) and use the toll motorway until the N1 turn for Vittoria Gastez and follow it through to Burgos then the Tollfree A62v to Valladolid and Salamanca then the A66 to Caceres and the Ex100 to Badajos then its your choice of where you want to reach the Algarve.
> Have a safe journey
> Colin



Hope all goes smoothly.
 The Above route makes sense as it will get you well south of the cold weather.
Don't try to do and see too much, en route. Treat this trip as a shakedown cruise. You'll need time to get used to your new van... That won't happen overnight.
I'm afraid that you'll be extremely lucky if you don't discover a snag or 3. Modern vans are so complex that something will probably arise.
Save the ambitious stuff for later, relax and have fun.


----------



## iampatman (Oct 10, 2016)

We left Bordeaux on the 30/9 and arrived just outside Albufeira yesterday. Our route:
Vitoria-Gasteiz, Leon, Braganca, Belmonte, Vila Velha de Rodao, Terrugem, Messejana, Albufeira.
Leon cost €2.25, Messejana €8. The rest were free. Total mileage - 1013.
Probably not the most direct route but we visited some nice places.

Pat


----------



## mygrassisblue (Mar 20, 2017)

iampatman said:


> We left Bordeaux on the 30/9 and arrived just outside Albufeira yesterday. Our route:
> Vitoria-Gasteiz, Leon, Braganca, Belmonte, Vila Velha de Rodao, Terrugem, Messejana, Albufeira.
> Leon cost €2.25, Messejana €8. The rest were free. Total mileage - 1013.
> Probably not the most direct route but we visited some nice places.
> ...



Pat,
Where did you stay in Vila Velha de Rodao?
Heading there in about a week or so.
Thanks
Do


----------



## iampatman (Mar 21, 2017)

mygrassisblue said:


> Pat,
> Where did you stay in Vila Velha de Rodao?
> Heading there in about a week or so.
> Thanks
> Do



There is a nice little aire opposite a campsite - 39.651152 -7.672161. The campsite has always been closed when we have stopped there and the aire has all services and is free, there is also wifi from the campsite. Nice river walks and a bar at the top of the road.


----------



## jaycey001 (Mar 21, 2017)

Hi 

I have followed the East coast route down through Girona and Barcelona which was a nice run, have also gone through the middle and via madrid (heading to Granada). The Barcelona run is better for scenery but I think on balance i prefered the madrid route, less tolls, quieter roads and plenty of stopping places. 

The only downside is that Girona is a lovely place and there are a few nice campsites near the lake which are worth visiting. 

Personally I avoid the coast and like to be inland, humidity is significantly lower making it a nice dry heat and still approaching the 40s in summer. Its also away from all the crowds and tourists, the Spainish go on holiday inland so I figure they know what they are doing! 

I have a house near Lake Negratin which is a spectacular place to stay and there are loads of wild camping spots and secluded beaches, and its right in the middle of Moorish Spain so lots see if your into history.

Hope thats of some help, if not for this trip then the next one!

Good luck!


----------



## jaycey001 (Mar 21, 2017)

Lake Negratin!


----------



## Canalsman (Mar 21, 2017)

iampatman said:


> There is a nice little aire opposite a campsite - 39.651152 -7.672161. The campsite has always been closed when we have stopped there and the aire has all services and is free, there is also wifi from the campsite. Nice river walks and a bar at the top of the road.



You will find this in the Iberia POIs


----------

